# Cisco PIX 501 VPN



## ibingaa (Aug 9, 2006)

I have a PIX 501 Firewall at work directly connected to the internet via a c
able modem. It gets its public address from my ISP, and it is also used on 
the internal side as my DHCP server for internal private addressed clients.

My question may seem rather dumb. Can I use the PIX 501 as a VPN server to 
grant to outside users addresses that are valid on my internal network, and 
if so how. 

Also, if it cannot be the VPN server how can I pass port 3389 traffic throug
h it so I can come from home and connect to a Windows 2003 server with remot
e desktop. 

Obviously, because the 2003 server is on the internal side it has a private 
address, so I would need to reference the PIX's public address from home to 
ever get inside any machine at work. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## Emauss (Jul 8, 2007)

I can't imagine you are still having a problem with this (it was a year ago!)..but let me know ifyou are. I have a similar setup and it is working fine with VPN and a whole bunch of other 'stuff'.
Eric


----------

